# Soured Maize



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Does anyone on here know where I can buy some soured maize to use as catfish chum? I fish around the north end of lake Conroe! I'm a newbie to this board thanks for any advice. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Make your own. 

Buy 50 pound sack of milo at a feed store. Will be $6 to $8 dollars. 

Fill 1/3 of a 5 gallon bucket with milo. 

Pour can of cheap beer on it. 
You can substitute cup of molasses for the beer if your religion won't let you associate with alcohol. 

Fill 2/3 with water. 

Cover loosely with lid

Let ferment a few days


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

And don't put to close to the house. It will stink. And DO NOT TIGHTEN LID. it will blow up.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol yeah Thanks wife won't let me do neat Guy stuff! Like cleaning a deer in the garage or filleting fish in the kitchen. She's really just unreasonable. I told her a lil Clorox and water help her get that odor right out of the house but she doesn't believe me. Thanks for the advice and recipe sounds like that may make a good start to some shine though!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you don't want to waste a good beer you can also buy yeast packets at the store. The yeast is used to ferment faster and the more sun it gets the faster it will start stinking.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer to avoid the 5 gal and go to smaller containers. Dry milo is cleaner and easy to pour into like washing detergent bottles and after fermenting can be sealed tightly for tranporting only as needed & then poured directly or spread by use of a red solo cup.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Walmart. Bird feed.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I make mine in a cattle syrup tub, can make the entire 50lb sack. Never run out. Run low, just add to it.


----------



## dieselpwr62 (Oct 19, 2015)

I use an old ice chest, works great and just take what i need with me.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I started mine last week. Should be stinking pretty good real soon


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I just use range cubes instead. Don't get it on the boat!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I also vote for the range cubes. Get the small cubes if can find them. I know the feed stores in new caney there at HWY59 use to carry them. Exxon station/feed store.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

nikki said:


> I prefer to avoid the 5 gal and go to smaller containers. Dry milo is cleaner and easy to pour into like washing detergent bottles and after fermenting can be sealed tightly for tranporting only as needed & then poured directly or spread by use of a red solo cup.


This is what I've done. Works well, and easier. You can also get grain floor sweeping from you local feed mill, if you want to save a little money. BTW, this really works!!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool I'll try some of those less stinky options thanks for all the help


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can also get a sweet block from the feed store. Bust it in quarters and put it in a crawfish sack. It has molasses in it and will last several days. When you get ready to fish around it just scatter the range cubes close by. The channel cats won't be far away.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I found it already pre made at a New bait shop in New Waverly $6 for large bag!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

CroakerSpit said:


> I found it already pre made at a New bait shop in New Waverly $6 for large bag!


What did you find.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sour chum*

I use a plastic garbage can with plastic lid, about 33 gallon size, then line it with heavy duty contractor's plastic bag, then pour in 50lbs. milo (maze), water, a beer and pack of yeast; then cover it with the lid. Check it once a week and when it is sour and stinking then its time to go fishing. I put some in a 5 gallon plastic bucket with a lid, place it in the boat at a convenient location strapped down with bungee elastic cord to keep it from spilling, and keep the lid on until ready to use. I use an empty bean can glued and attached to a 1/2 inch pvc pipe handle as a ladle to spread it out on the area to bait. This works great for me.

NOTE: Listen to your wife, she knows what she's talking about in her domain! :fish:


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Soured maize nitro


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine sure is getting ripe even with these dang cold fronts


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

chicken scratch alamo beer yeast pack 5 gallon bucket..


----------



## CatfishKarl (Jun 10, 2015)

CroakerSpit said:


> I found it already pre made at a New bait shop in New Waverly $6 for large bag!


Where's the new bait shop in New Waverly?...thanks in advance.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

catfishKarl
If you head north on 45 you'll exit New Waverly then go through the roundabout continue north on the service road to 1374 continue north as to merge on to 45 north but DONT get on freeway stay to the right about 1/2 mile up hill on right I noticed a big yellow bait sign from freeway out there now! I'm not sure the old boy knows how to advertise may have to coach him up some on that! Good luck I'm heading out to stubble field in the morning be there all weekend may see you at the bait shop!  CS


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

If heading south from huntsville exit New Waverly head back across freeway turn North on feeder road stay to right /2 mile up the hill on right!


----------

